# [EVDL] EVs4sale: Street-Rod Volt Leaf imiev THINK-CITY E-10 Force Life S-10 Alfa-Rome



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/cto/2945941800.html
$135000 1937 CORD 812 Custom Street Rod Clearwater beach FL 2012-04-17 

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/ctd/2965806300.html
$44635 NEW 2012 CHEVY VOLT LOW EMISSIONS HOV PACKAGE VENTURA CA 2012-04-27

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/ctd/2943928949.html
$40750 NEW 2012 CHEVROLET VOLT AT MSRP VENTURA CA 2012-04-27

http://providence.craigslist.org/ctd/2966957032.html
$38395 2012 AVAILABLE TODAY NISSAN LEAF BOURNE 2012-04-28

http://worcester.craigslist.org/ctd/2980193001.html
$38270 2012 Nissan Leaf Auburn MA 2012-04-26
http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?zip=94010&endYear=2013&modelCode1=LEAF&sortBy=derivedpriceASC&showcaseOwnerId=66805695&startYear=2010&makeCode1=NISSAN&searchRadius=0&listingId=311077613&Log=0

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/ctd/2925422455.html
$34440 2012 MITSUBISHI IMEIV Lee's Summit MO 2012-04-25

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/ctd/2980688817.html
$33999 NEW 2012 MITSUBISHO MIVEC AKA ICAR albuquerque NM 2012-04-28

http://reno.craigslist.org/ctd/2947789140.html
$30999 Nissan LEAF SL reno NV 2012-04-08

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/ctd/2960737441.html
$29988 2011 Nissan Leaf SL burlingame CA 2012-04-27

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/ctd/2959844416.html
$26900 2011 Nissan Leaf seattle WA 2012-04-26
http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?zip=94010&endYear=2013&modelCode1=LEAF&sortBy=derivedpriceASC&showcaseOwnerId=66805695&startYear=2010&makeCode1=NISSAN&searchRadius=0&listingId=314253973&Log=0

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120902032297+&lgeo=1&viewitem=&vectorid=229466
$22500 2011 THINK CITY RANDALLSTOWN IL May 01 2012 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120902023269+&lgeo=1&viewitem=&vectorid=229466

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?zip=94010&endYear=2013&modelCode1=MITI&sortBy=derivedpriceASC&showcaseOwnerId=459837&startYear=2010&makeCode1=MIT&searchRadius=0&showcaseListingId=315631409&listingId=318049632&Log=0
$21988 2012 Mitsubishi i

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130688303232+&lgeo=1&viewitem=&vectorid=229466
$19950 2011 THINK CITY FACTORY SALE chicago, IL May 05 2012 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320893563290+&lgeo=1&viewitem=&vectorid=229466
$18000 1995 SOLECTRIA E-10, CHEVROLET S-10 Paris IL May 14 2012

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/2975147299.html
$15000 2000 Solectria Force palo alto CA 2012-04-23

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230780116805+&lgeo=1&viewitem=&vectorid=229466
$13633bid 1969 356 Replica/Kit Speedster Sebastopol CA 04/30/2012

http://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/2922364790.html
$9999 1999 Solectria Force Hendersonville NC 2012-04-24

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/ctd/2903874357.html
$9795 2010 Wheego Life Troy MI 2012-03-18

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/2936411830.html
$6500 1998 Chevy S-10 Claremont CA 2012-04-23

http://slo.craigslist.org/cto/2938686091.html
$4300 1975 Alfa Romeo Spider Atascadero CA 2012-04-15

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/2953362342.html
$4000 1992 Mazda Protege Garland TX 2012-04-14

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/2903179211.html
$3850 1987 S-10 Electric Truck Peachtree Corners GA 2012-03-15







http://www.evtradinpost.com/

http://www.phoenixeaa.com/classifieds/main.html

http://evfinder.com/classifieds.htm


http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Low-Cost-EVSE-td3835375.html
Low Cost EVSE


http://modularevpower.com/Sales_J1772_to_NEMA_14-50_Adapters.htm
Securable J1772 to 14-50 adapter box




EVs4sale: Mar 31, 2012
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVs4sale-Tesla-TRANSIT-CONNECT-Leaf-iMiev-MR2-Life-Bradley-Force-S-10-Escort-td4522140.html

{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVs4sale-Street-Rod-Volt-Leaf-imiev-THINK-CITY-E-10-Force-Life-S-10-Alfa-Romeo-Protege-tp4597764.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

